

Australian Federal Police has dropped the ball on "Anonymous" hack attacks - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/security/soa/AFP-s-high-tech-unit-let-Rome-burn/0,139023764,339298463,00.htm

======
furyg3
Wow. Next headline:

The editor for a technology news site knows nothing about technology he
reports on.

 _Given the widespread availability of information pertaining to the attack,
at the very least, the AFP could have been expected to have taken action to
shut down websites and IRC channels belonging to the group, even if it
couldn't arrest its leaders._

Those are some serious expectations... which wouldn't have done a lick of good
_even if_ the AFP had worldwide jurisdiction (and flew around on magical
unicorns) as the author thinks they do.

------
cubicle67
It's an Australian article about an Australian incident (unfortunately), so
can we use Australian grammar?

"Australian Federal Police _have_ dropped the ball on 'Anonymous' hack
attacks"

